# Turducken is Obsolete.  Behold, Cthulken



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

http://baconbaron.com/2013/12/turduken-is-obsolete-behold-cthulken/

Um, interesting?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2013)

Um, ew. New, but not so improved.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

But, but, it includes bacon!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't think that's enough to make me overlook the big pink thing sticking out of it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

Me either!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2013)

The link didn't work for me.  What is it?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

Something stuffed into an octopus that's stuffed into a huge crab, and topped with bacon....


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll pass !!  What a waste of bacon.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2013)

Yup, I am now glad the link didn't work!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

See if this one works, LP:

http://baconbaron.com/2013/12/turduken-is-obsolete-behold-cthulken/


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 15, 2013)

Ya, thanks (I think) Dawg.  I Won't be stuffing my turkey with that this year...or any year!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2013)

Dang it Dawg! I just spent the last hour looking at other pictures on that site. Some are hysterical.


----------



## Oldvine (Dec 15, 2013)

I wished the link had not worked for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> I wished the link had not worked for me.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 15, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I'll pass !! What a waste of bacon.


What a waste of octopus and crab!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Turduken is obsolete. Behold Cthulken. | Bacon Baron
> 
> Um, interesting?



Um disturbing...I can't believe I said that...


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I know what I am making for Christmas this year....


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

Ooh, lucky Kathleen!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2013)

That should take the bounce right out of her...


----------



## bakechef (Dec 15, 2013)

In the nerdy, gaming community Cthulhu is a popular mythos right now, some of my friends will get a kick out of this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2013)

bakechef said:


> In the nerdy, gaming community Cthulhu is a popular mythos right now, some of my friends will get a kick out of this!



I enjoy the Cthulhu Mythos...but I still find that disturbing...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 15, 2013)

Oldvine said:


> I wished the link had not worked for me.


I'm with you there Oldvine.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I enjoy the Cthulhu Mythos...but I still find that disturbing...


I agree, it's hard to look at!


----------



## CatPat (Dec 15, 2013)

That's awful! This wasn't really meant to be eaten, was it? 

With love and a queasy stomach,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh dear. This looks like it should belong in a huge Petri dish in a laboratory, not on the dinner table.

Hybrid vegetables are one thing, but this looks as if an experiment in genetics has gone wrong.

Is this a real dish? How would you eat this?

My goodness, every time I'm in here I see something....interesting.

MammaCat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 16, 2013)

bakechef said:


> In the nerdy, gaming community Cthulhu is a popular mythos right now, some of my friends will get a kick out of this!


Um bakechef, I think there isn't any spaghetti in that "monster".


----------



## CraigC (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks like typical fare. For the stomach contents of a bull shark, that is.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Looks like typical fare. For the stomach contents of a bull shark, that is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2013)

The Flying Spaghetti Monster is not as terrifying as that rendition of Cthulhu.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 16, 2013)

For a bunch of people who like to experiment with food, everyone is being pretty squeamish.

Where's yer sense of adventure?


----------



## CraigC (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> For a bunch of people who like to experiment with food, everyone is being pretty squeamish.
> 
> Where's yer sense of adventure?


 
Ok Andrew Zimmern, you go first!


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I think I know what I am making for Christmas this year....





CraigC said:


> Ok Andrew Zimmern, you go first!



I might....

Besides... there doesn't appear to be anything there I wouldn't eat.  Unless I am missing brussel spouts in there... blech.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 16, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Ok Andrew Zimmern, you go first!



Yes! YOU try it! Then when you get sent to the hospital, make sure a friend tells us which hospital you're in so we can send "I Told You So" letters!

Uckkkkk!

With love and squeamishness,
~Cat


----------



## CraigC (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I might....
> 
> Besides... there doesn't appear to be anything there I wouldn't eat. Unless I am missing brussel spouts in there... blech.


 
I was just kidding. There is nothing in the picture that I wouldn't eat, either. Especially the golden crab and octopus. If you have never tried golden crab, you should. Maybe not up to par with blues, but what crab is? If there are sprouts, I'll take em!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I might....
> 
> Besides... there doesn't appear to be anything there I wouldn't eat.  Unless I am missing brussel spouts in there... blech.



I checked again, just to see if it looks more appealing on the laptop monitor. Nope. It just looks totally disgusting. Like a big tongue sticking out of a spider. Bleh.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I might....
> 
> Besides... there doesn't appear to be anything there I wouldn't eat.  Unless I am missing brussel spouts in there... blech.



I'll trade you my octopus for your Brussels sprouts!  But keep your claws off of my crab.


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2013)

Someone in the Northwest went fishing in Puget Sound. They forgot the "Catch and Release" practice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I might....
> 
> Besides... there doesn't appear to be anything there I wouldn't eat.  Unless I am missing brussel spouts in there... blech.



There...there were Brussels Sprouts Frank...


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> For a bunch of people who like to experiment with food, everyone is being pretty squeamish.
> 
> Where's yer sense of adventure?


Mine's here and alive and kicking. Admittedly I couldn't see the link but if, as someone said, it involves crab and octopus, well, I like both.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry you can't see the link, Mad Cook, it's got the gross-out factor handled!

I can't figure out what the octopus was stuffed with.  Hopefully not brussels sprouts.  Looks like the whole crab/octo/whatever thing was stuffed up a chicken butt upon closer inspection.

I could envision a chopped shrimp and mixed seafood stuffing in the first octo cavity....And it sure would be purdy with a couple tentacles for garnish.

Yeah, I'd probably eat it too!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> For a bunch of people who like to experiment with food, everyone is being pretty squeamish.
> 
> Where's yer sense of adventure?



Attention folks: This comes from someone who eats voodoo chicken feet and squirrel.  
Jes sayin.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 16, 2013)

And Kayelle owes me a screen cleaning rag.  Kayelle, I will buy you a brussels sprout, my treat!


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 16, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Attention folks: This comes from someone who eats voodoo chicken feet and squirrel.
> Jes sayin.




We didn't eat the feet, they went in the stock.. sheesh...

I do have a whole octopus in the freezer....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> We didn't eat the feet, they went in the stock.. sheesh...
> 
> I do have a whole octopus in the freezer....



Well, what are you waiting for?  Stuff it in a turkey and pig out!  But we need pictures.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, what are you waiting for?



Christmas?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry, I'm impatient!


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, I'm impatient!



Yes, I know...


----------



## CatPat (Dec 16, 2013)

Ogresses do tend to be impatient.

Former Romanians, however, tend to let others eat weird dishes and laugh when they are suddenly attacked by severe indigestion.

Don't fuss if you barf up a spleen or another internal organ. I hope you do have a very good health insurance policy.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> Yes, I know...



I think you should invite your Mom for that meal...


----------



## phinz (Dec 16, 2013)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!


----------



## phinz (Dec 16, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I might....
> 
> Besides... there doesn't appear to be anything there I wouldn't eat.  Unless I am missing brussel spouts in there... blech.



I'll join you, and I'll choke on the Brussels sprouts too.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 17, 2013)

Well now....That's mighty interestin'! Looks good but I gotta say Mrs Hoot ain't gonna try tentacles anymore. I must say that if was to hook something that looked like that, I would have to smack it with the boat paddle afore I put it in the boat.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 17, 2013)

CatPat said:


> Ogresses do tend to be impatient.
> 
> Former Romanians, however, tend to let others eat weird dishes and laugh when they are suddenly attacked by severe indigestion.
> 
> ...



While it might be a weird combination, and presented in a way to make a visual impression, I don't think there is anything there that would cause one to barf up anything.  

I always wanted to do a turkey with oyster stuffing, I suppose octopus stuffing wouldn't be that weird.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think you should invite your Mom for that meal...



She *might* be coming for Christmas.. shhhhhhhh



phinz said:


> I'll join you, and I'll choke on the Brussels sprouts too.



What is with everyone and thinking there would be bussel sprouts in there?!?!  Gah!  Those things are truly evil.


----------



## Hoot (Dec 17, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> What is with everyone and thinking there would be bussel sprouts in there?!?!  Gah!  Those things are truly evil.


I must politely disagree. Brussels sprouts are mighty good sauteed in bacon grease and served with a moderate drizzle of hot pepper vinegar.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 17, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> ...What is with everyone and thinking there would be bussel sprouts in there?!?!  Gah!  Those things are truly evil.


My offer to swap my octopus for your Brussels sprouts still stands anyday.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 17, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Sorry you can't see the link, Mad Cook, it's got the gross-out factor handled!
> 
> I can't figure out what the octopus was stuffed with. Hopefully not brussels sprouts. Looks like the whole crab/octo/whatever thing was stuffed up a chicken butt upon closer inspection.
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. Yuck then


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 17, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My offer to swap my octopus for your Brussels sprouts still stands anyday.



I'll take both off your hands. I'm very partial to octopus and I l-u-r-v-e Brussels spouts. When I cook Christmas dinner I always lightly cook them in the minimum of boiling water and finish them by sautéing them in butter with almonds and a little garlic. They are good with walnuts in place of the almonds, too

 My (paternal) grandmother, on the other hand, who only liked baking and thought all other cooking was a chore to be despised, boiled them virtually to a pulp and gallons of water and no butter or seasoning. No wonder so many people don't like them. 

 Mind you, I didn't like them as a child but Mum always gave me one on my plate and I had to eat it. Now I'm glad she did otherwise I would still think I dislike them and would miss a treat. Yes, I DID say "treat".


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2013)

More info about the provenance of this thing, if you're interested 

Cthuken Or Chturkey? Call It What You Will, But We're Not Eating This Monstrosity


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry folks. But when it comes to placing something like this on a holiday table, I proudly admit;


*I AM A FOOD SNOB!*​
There is no way I will sit at a table and look at this monstrosity while I am eating my holiday meal!​


----------



## shopping (Apr 3, 2014)

Ya know, I was getting the munchies, that picture fixed it.  I'll have to print it and hang it all around, best appetite killer in the world.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2014)

We aim to please!


----------

